# Shortened Sierra Clicks



## hilltopper46 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just completed a custom order for two shortened Sierra click pens.  I am really happy with the way they turned out.  The shorter click seems to feel more solid and less noisy, and it makes a nice compact pen.





The top one is Wenge on 'standard' chrome hardware.

The bottom one is antler on two-tone chrome hardware.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks nice, Tony. Does the shortening eliminate the need for the metal "space filler'?


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 19, 2008)

thewishman said:


> Looks nice, Tony. Does the shortening eliminate the need for the metal "space filler'?



Yes it does, but it also eliminates being able to use a rollerball refill.

A very nice pair of pens, nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 19, 2008)

That is the way I am going to do the next click Sierra pen, do you know the perfect length for the shortened tube?

Great work on both pens!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys.

Liggett, Arizona Silhouette has a little information on their instruction page that recommends 1.882 inches overall length.  It can actually be just a bit longer than that, by .010 or so.


----------



## hughbie (Dec 19, 2008)

i've shortened about 6 of the sierra click pens so far.
for some reason, i've not written down the exact length....but i DO measure the length of the 'spacer' and then mark a line on the tube at that distance and then cut  and deburr
IMO - the shorter pen is more balanced and just overall feels better in the hand


----------



## OldWrangler (Dec 19, 2008)

I shorten most of the ones I make. I cut the tube to 1.90". Works fine and mostly, no spacer to get lost or thrown away. And the shorter pen has good balance and doesn't rattle like the longer version.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 19, 2008)

toolcrazy said:


> > Yes it does, but it also eliminates being able to use a rollerball refill.
> 
> 
> I didn't realize a rollerball refill would fit a Sierra click! Could you tell me the specific rollerball refill.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 19, 2008)

hilltopper46 said:


> I just completed a custom order for two shortened Sierra click pens. .....
> The bottom one is antler on two-tone chrome hardware.


I like the antler with the two tone, looks like a nice matchup.  Looks like I need to get some of those two tone kints.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 19, 2008)

toolcrazy said:


> Yes it does, but it also eliminates being able to use a rollerball refill.


Steve, I'd hate to see potential pen makers getting bad info, this is not quite true, the shorter click pen just won''t accept the longer rollerball refills but will still accept what I believe are called the "Parker style" refills.  I have used several generic rollerball refills in mine including the Schneider Gelion refills and currently have a geniune Parker Gel rollerball refill in my daily user and really like the way it writes.

I decided the hassle of keeping up with the little spacer or having the customer keep up with the spacer wasn't worth the ability of using two lengths of refills so I opted for the shorter version since rolleball refills are readily available for them.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 19, 2008)

Please explain.  



toolcrazy said:


> Yes it does, but it also eliminates being able to use a rollerball refill.
> 
> A very nice pair of pens, nice work.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 19, 2008)

Texatdurango said:


> Steve, I'd hate to see potential pen makers getting bad info, this is not quite true, the shorter click pen just won''t accept the longer rollerball refills but will still accept what I believe are called the "Parker style" refills.  I have used several generic rollerball refills in mine including the Schneider Gelion refills and currently have a geniune Parker Gel rollerball refill in my daily user and really like the way it writes.
> 
> I decided the hassle of keeping up with the little spacer or having the customer keep up with the spacer wasn't worth the ability of using two lengths of refills so I opted for the shorter version since rolleball refills are readily available for them.




I think it's an error in terms.

The sierra click was designed to use a Uni-Ball refill. 
If you shorten the pen the Uni-Ball will no longer work but the "Parker" style will be ok.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Scott, I have to try some of those kits soon.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 20, 2008)

hilltopper46 said:


> Liggett, Arizona Silhouette has a little information on their instruction page that recommends 1.882 inches overall length. It can actually be just a bit longer than that, by .010 or so.


 
Thanks Tony! :star:


----------

